# Temp work visa



## bluegaz42 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello all, can anyone help?

I have just had my temporary work permit visa rejected because I don't have any proof of OEM training, can anyone tell me what that is?

Also if I can get all the required infomation and to cut down time, can I take all my stuff to a Canadian airport and apply at the border?

thanks

Gaz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bluegaz42 said:


> Hello all, can anyone help?
> 
> I have just had my temporary work permit visa rejected because I don't have any proof of OEM training, can anyone tell me what that is?
> 
> ...


OEM usually stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer. What occupation did you apply under? No, you cannot get your stuff together and apply at the border. If you do you will probably be deported and spoil your chances of ever getting into the country.


----------



## bluegaz42 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Auld Yin, thanks for the reply.

I had a New Brunswick nomination accepted to work for a glass company and help them break into the automatic door industry, and train there staff, my job title is automatic door engineer/technicain.

I have worked in this industry for 15 years, and I'm a registered technicain with the only recognised association (ADSA - Automatic Door Suppliers Association), but there is no official qualifications. Plus if I were to have OEM training on every type of automatic door out there I'd still be training now!

I sent the visa office everything I have every done, including all my training/qualifications etc but they still need OEM which has nothing to do with my trade?

Do you think I can fight this as its cost me alot of money and time, and if I don't get it sorted soon the job will be cancelled?

thanks Gaz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bluegaz42 said:


> Hi Auld Yin, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I had a New Brunswick nomination accepted to work for a glass company and help them break into the automatic door industry, and train there staff, my job title is automatic door engineer/technicain.
> 
> ...


fighting the decision will be determined by your desire to emigrate to Canada. I don't think it would cost anything to go back to them and get some explanation from them. Perhaps you would be allowed to explain/expand what it is you do and why the NB company wants to hire you. I assume you applied under the NB PNP, so prhaps you could get some assistance from them.


----------

